# Mille Lacs Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just got back from musky fishing at Mille Lacs and surrounding resevoirs. Fairly slow, although we did pick up a few around average size.

I heard over and over again about the great walleye fishing, although I never saw any pulled up...but the guys in the shops had a lot of good things to say.


----------

